# Proteus win 7 ayuda



## gusarielmanfredi (Jun 24, 2010)

Hola a todos, alguien me puede pasar un link para bajar el proteus para windows 7 que no sea de megaupload o algo asi?. Lo necesito para el trabajo y los muertos de aca bloquean esas paginas para acceso. El que tengo yo no funciona en win 7 solo anda en xp.

Gracias


----------



## lubeck (Jun 24, 2010)

No se pueden pasar links de software piratas.... y no conozco versiones gratuitas....
Normas del foro... dales una visitada....
A usar el google....


----------



## CaDito (Jul 20, 2010)

holaa estimado , mira a mi paso lo mismo pero me vi en la obligacion de correr una makina virtual en win7 y despues intalar wl famoso y simpre bien ponderado windows xp dentro de la makina y ahi finalmente instale el proteus.... saludos...........


----------



## cerebroo (Jul 20, 2010)

Que version tendras de proteus, porque yo corria tranquilamente el 7.6 en win7


----------



## gabrdzham (Sep 28, 2010)

yo tambien pude correr proteus 7.7 en win7 
dobleu dobleu dobleu taringa punto com buscale por hay 
suerte


----------



## josb86 (Sep 28, 2010)

yo tengo la versión 7.6 corriendo en windows 7 y en ubuntu 10 con wine corre perfecto en los dos como dicen en taringa esta yo lo subí estoy con el mismo nick


----------



## gusarielmanfredi (Sep 29, 2010)

Si, chicos muchas gracias. Ya lo pude solucionar. No se bien cual baje, pero logre hacerlo andar usando la compatibilidad para windows xp SP2.


----------

